# Full Size headphone case?



## Supra Man

Not sure if this is the proper section (Mods feel free to redirect, and my appoligies if I'm incorrect) but;
   
  Does anyone know of a nice solid case for a full size pair of headphones? I was looking for something a bit... Safer than the hanger thing that came with my HD595's.. I was hoping for a sturdy padded case. If you know of such a product, please inform me! 

 Thanks!


----------



## liamstrain

hippocase
   
  http://jaben.net/shopping2/Hippocase_Big.html
   
  (similar can also be found on ebay)


----------



## shipsupt

Great cases, but may be over the top for what you are looking for...
   
http://pelican.com/


----------



## Supra Man

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> hippocase
> 
> http://jaben.net/shopping2/Hippocase_Big.html
> 
> (similar can also be found on ebay)


 

 Got my attention, but is it "Crush Proof"? Picture would suggest it's a little soft..
   

  
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Great cases, but may be over the top for what you are looking for...
> 
> http://pelican.com/


 

 Those look VERY sturdy. About what size would I need? Currently browsing their site by small/med/large sizes. Any specific suggestions? Also, what's price like? These look INCREDIBLY serious. I can imagine some very amusing situations pulling out a pair of nice cans from a military-grade indestructable, waterproof and pressure equalizing case in public lol.. I could easily see the purchase of that case sending me on a mission to fill it with the highest grade equipment I could get my hands on... Very easily.


----------



## shipsupt

I believe that the case that Audeze uses for the LCD-2 is this one from SKB
http://www.skbcases.com/industrial/products/prod-detail.php?d=c5&id=437&s=p
   
  It will fit the LCD-2 or an HD-800.  I think it's more expensive than Pellican, which is surprisingly affordable considering the high quality.
   
  You should be able to measure your headphones to figure out a size that works for you.


----------



## Supra Man

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I believe that the case that Audeze uses for the LCD-2 is this one from SKB
> http://www.skbcases.com/industrial/products/prod-detail.php?d=c5&id=437&s=p
> 
> It will fit the LCD-2 or an HD-800.  I think it's more expensive than Pellican, which is surprisingly affordable considering the high quality.
> ...


 

 how would one actually store the headphones? Would I need to cut out a space for everything to rest, or is the foam soft enough to just lay them in there and close it, without alot of pressure being put on everything.


----------



## shipsupt

You cut the foam block out to fit them snugly. With Pelican they have the "pluck" foam which is super easy to pull apart and make room for whatever you want to store in the case.

http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pick-N-Pluck-Foam.aspx


http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pick-N-Pluck-Foam.aspx










supra man said:


> how would one actually store the headphones? Would I need to cut out a space for everything to rest, or is the foam soft enough to just lay them in there and close it, without alot of pressure being put on everything.


----------



## Supra Man

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> You cut the foam block out to fit them snugly. With Pelican they have the "pluck" foam which is super easy to pull apart and make room for whatever you want to store in the case.
> http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pick-N-Pluck-Foam.aspx


 


  Neato. I like that more than cutting. I am NOT a crafty person. My hands have all the grace of an armless palsy-stricken man having massive seizures..  A surgeon I ain't.


----------



## Deadeight

I just have this to contribute, which may or may not be relevant given you are from the US. I guess this is more for people coming across this via the search function.
   
http://shop.frogbeats.com/headphone-carry-case
   
  At £12 it's very cheap, and the same thing came with my headphones but the inside was shaped slightly differently to be specific for the FA-003. If you sat on this case, the headphones could still break. The foam does compress and you could crush what was inside if you put something very, very heavy on top of it. It would take maybe 20kg to get to the point where you were touching the HPs, which is more than enough for me.


----------



## shipsupt

That's a nice case, sort of like what you get with Beyerdynamic's.  Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## zzffnn

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I believe that the case that Audeze uses for the LCD-2 is this one from SKB
> http://www.skbcases.com/industrial/products/prod-detail.php?d=c5&id=437&s=p
> 
> It will fit the LCD-2 or an HD-800.  I think it's more expensive than Pellican, which is surprisingly affordable considering the high quality.
> ...


 


  I like that SKB case, it looks just like my LCD2's case. It costs around $50 though.
   
  If you want to go cheap, this $12.99 Snapware food container fits DT880s perfectly:
  http://www.snapware.com/products/rectangle-airtight-foodstorage-container-1098426
   
  I am too lazy to post photo now, but I guarantee that it fits DT880s perfectly!
   
  Pros:
  1) It is made of hard plastic, very firm on all surfaces and can resist compression very well.
  2) It is also airtight so it can resists moist and dust. Just add some desiccant.
  3) Exact right size for DT880s, even with almost maximum headband extension.
  4) Clear so you can see what is inside
  5) I got mine at local Ross for $9 (See Marshall or Ross if you are in US).
   
  Cons:
  1) I had to take off the sticky food container label.
  2) Your headphones may not survive if you sit on this case, while they should if they are in that SKB case.
  3) No handle. Although Snapware had a discontinued 40 cups container that has handle and can hold 2 DT880s (check your local Ross, they may still have it for $12).
  4) Plain looking?


----------



## Supra Man

That's PERFECT for just the headphones! Military grade tough too, Thanks! 
 Unfortunately, the dude who was offering me a decent job was "Fired" so he could get severance, and that company went bankrupt the VERY day after a very successful interview, ending with "Awesome. I'll get your paperwork pushed through tomorrow, and call you some time in the afternoon to tell you when to come in", so I'm still stuck pushing minimum wage. 

 I was looking at a Pelican case with the custom pluck-out foam that would have fit the 595's, an amp, and a High-Quality player with individual slots for each, but considering that this is at least 40 US Dollars cheaper, looks to be of the same Durability, and the fact that I currently have only my Samsung Galaxy S (SPH-D700) phone as a portable source (which is by far not the worst, but it's not my old Cowon either), this looks like it will work splendidly. 

 Greatly aprreciated, friend. 
   
  And now that I've been drawn back to this forum, I'll probably just lurk around more and drool over things I know I can't afford right now...


----------



## inasafeplace

Anyone has an idea for a storage case (Jewelry case or alike) for AKG K702 Anni?


----------

